
Show HN: Visualising London, ward by ward - ali0sha
http://alexander-brett.co.uk/2016/06/01/Visualising-London.html
======
jsingleton
Nice visualisation.

The data source site ([http://data.london.gov.uk](http://data.london.gov.uk))
is really good too. Click the circles for more data. For example, the
recycling one reveals air quality info. I can see why they won an ODI award
([http://theodi.org/news/odi-2015-award-
winners](http://theodi.org/news/odi-2015-award-winners)). Much better than the
national one ([https://data.gov.uk](https://data.gov.uk)).

~~~
ali0sha
Yeah it is surprisingly excellent - it was a big inspiration for doing this
side project!

------
brudgers
For me, the legends do not correlate well with the visualizations and made it
difficult to interpret the data. I only saw two sizes and these did not
correlate well with the sizes on the visualization. Maybe it's a function of
my using other sizing parameters than land area?

~~~
ali0sha
Maybe raise an issue on [https://github.com/alexander-brett/alexander-
brett.github.io](https://github.com/alexander-brett/alexander-brett.github.io)
and I can look into your exact issue? Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
brudgers
It's not a bug. It's a design issue of the legend not explaining the output in
a way that works for me. Anyway, it's ok with me to enter into the bug
tracking system on my behalf.

------
XJOKOLAT
As someone who gets stuck more in data/spreadsheets - this has given me
something interesting to think about.

Not much to add except a thanks for the blog post about it and for broadening
my scope.

------
conjectures
Nicely done! It would be good to see more up-to-date data. E.g. 2015/6
unemployment data would be much more useful than 2011. London Datastore may
have this?

~~~
ali0sha
I think the years there are the most up-to-date available for those particular
axes - certainly the unemployment data is sourced from the census which is
only carried out once a decade.

